# Pheasant Club



## Scaupstopper

Anyone know of any pheasant clubs taking members in N.E. Ohio? Or any that have day or per bird rates?


----------



## steelmagoo

Hoskins Creek Gamebirds
5679 Rt. 534 N.
Windsor, OH 44099
(440) 474-9637

It's not a club. They do hunts on 250 acres just a little south of the circle in Hartsgrove. I've never hunted there, I have bought birds there. They'll have huns, chukkar, quail and pheasant starting in Sept. According to their brochure, they have package hunts and per-bird hunts.

Some gun/trap/skeet clubs do weekend hunts and allow members to plant their own birds during the week.


----------

